# hard fishin



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i fish in kentucky's kincade lake and i very rarely catch crappie i usually use a little baby cricket diver or a 1in tube jig or minnows and i rarely catch crappie all i ever catch is bluegill but i want crappie the water is muddy and about 15-25 ft deep with alot of dropoffs whar should i do to catch crappies


----------

